# First Tutorial: SULTRIFIED LADY ;] PICCSS**



## _Atelier (Nov 18, 2009)

hey ladies! you don't know how long i've been stalking this forum, i finally decided to sign up for it again 'cus i forgot my last account. anyways, this is my first picture tutorial! my skin color looks different in every pic, but dont let that bother you! it's just the lighting lol! and sorry if i missed some steps (lips).

for this look i was inspired by *Leighton Meester's "somebody to love" *video, if you've watched it you'll realize she has this really 'lusty' sultry look to her, everything was just so bold! i wish mine came out as intense! but i hope you'll enjoy!

*materials: *
Stila smudge pot (black)
Black eyeliner (--)
mascara (lancome)
red lipstick (NYX: snowhite)
black shadow (lancome palette)
white shimmer shadow (lancome palette)
brown shadow (for brows
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




eyeshadow primer (too faced shadow insurance)
foundation (maybeline 24 hr superstay)
concealer (benefit)
highlighter (avon)
blush (MAC tippy)
bronzer (elf duo)
eyeshadow brushes (ELF/EDM)
eyebrow gel (ELF)
eyelash curler







my eyes are brown, but i decided to wear green contacts to give a little upmh!* (GEO, Tri-color green lenses) *





i've already applied my foundation and concealed my blemishes for the face.





i feel so bad for missing this step!* the lips!* i've lined my lips (neutral colored lip liner) before applying red lipstick because my lips are suppperr duperr thin, i lined just a little outside my natural lip line and blended the harsh lines, then applied lipstick, this creates more volumnious lips.





and there you go!! this look is superr great for those clubbing nights, or other nights ;]  hope you pretty gals enjoyed the tutorial!! thanks for clicking!

<3 kelllyyy
MODATELIER


----------



## macaddictxoxo (Nov 18, 2009)

This is hott! You have such bold and beautiful features! Can't wait to see more from you! <3


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Nov 18, 2009)

You have really beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Shanti (Nov 18, 2009)

I recognize you from Soompi LOL
this is a nice, easy-to-do tut. Thanks!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 20, 2009)

HOT!!!
Great tutorial, thanks!!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree, this is hot! You should definately do more tutorials! you did a great job!


----------



## moonlit (Nov 23, 2009)

great job! nice tutorial


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 23, 2009)

Great tutorial, easy to follow too! I'm gonna try this out for thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## NessaNessa (Nov 25, 2009)

This is a great tutorial!!!!!
Even I can follow this LoL


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

I love how you did this!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

love the lip!


----------



## KissMeKissMe (Dec 14, 2009)

well hello fellow soompier!  gorgeous look, I really love the lipstick.  It's like the perfect shade of red!!!


----------



## _Atelier (Dec 24, 2009)

^ woot soompi LOL <3

thanks girls!!


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

seriously sultry!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Feb 5, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------

